#launchpad-meeting 2008-02-20
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 15:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hi everybody, and welcome to this week's ameu reviewer's meeting
<barry> who's here today?
<bigjools> me
<gmb> me
<schwuk> me
<sinzui> me
<BjornT> me
<bac> me
<danilo_> me
<allenap> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<intellectronica> me
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>    * gmb graduates
<barry>  * Review process
<barry> [TOPIC] next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  next meeting
<barry> same time next week?  anybody know they won't be able to attend?
<allenap> I won't be here.
<barry> allenap: k, thanks
<allenap> On holiday all week to move house.
<flacoste> me?
<barry> okay, same time next week
<barry> flacoste: hi! :)
<danilos> flacoste: yes, you!
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Action items
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Action items
<barry>  * (continued) intellectronica to put cover letter draft on wiki
 * intellectronica stares at the floor silently
<intellectronica> carry over - i'll get to it one day :(
<barry> intellectronica: ;)  ok
<barry>  * (continued) sinzui to look into running `make lint` and output PR stanza by default in `review-submit`
<sinzui> mwhudson accepted by `make lint addition` I have not checked if it is in trunk
<flacoste> output PR stanza by default is still pending?
<sinzui> I have not added the PR stanza by default. I'll submit that one line change next
<barry> sinzui: great.  i'll leave this item on the list one more week.  sounds like next week we can kill it!
<flacoste> barry: you can edit it though
<barry> flacoste: yes, i'll remove the 'make lint' part
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<MootBot> New Topic:  queue status
<barry> the queue looks pretty good from where i stand
<barry> the general queue has two 1.2.3 branches
<barry> and only sinzui's branch is over the sla
<sinzui> My branch is really needs-reply
<barry> cool
 * sinzui was replying before the meeting
<intellectronica> yeah, danilo and i should be able to finish the general queue by the end of today, if no one requests on call reviews
<barry> intellectronica: excellent!
<barry> any other comments on the queue status?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<sinzui> Should we have a limit to how long a branch can be
<sinzui> in work in progress
<flacoste> 3 days
<flacoste> :-)
<intellectronica> sinzui: and if you're over the limit then what, you have to delete the branch and start from scratch?
<barry> intellectronica: from PR at least :)
<bigjools> guidelines are better than limits
<sinzui> intellectronica: I'm not certain some of these branches are valid
<barry> we should probably at least remove wips from people who are no longer with the company <wink>
<gmb> I think it depends upon how people are actually using the WIP section.
<danilos> I don't see how's that bothering us?
<gmb> When I use it, it's to register that a branch which has been looked at by a reviewer needs more work before it can really be reviewed (i.e. it's been rejected for some reason).
<gmb> Does anyone use it for any other reason? For example, does anyone track every branch through WIP?
<barry> i use it just to get pending-reviews to start tracking it
<intellectronica> gmb: same. i never put a branch there until it's already entered the review process
<danilos> gmb: it used to be a recommended practice to do that
<sinzui> gmb: I have used it when I had to rethink a branch when the first review required a reimplementation
<gmb> sinzui: Yes, I've encountered that situation too.
<danilos> for the reason barry mentioned (put it on pending-reviews, get more visibility to a branch, etc.)
<gmb> danilos: Well, that's okay, but does anyone here actually look at WIP regularly? It's not on my radar.
<barry> gmb: i don't, and i don't think it /needs/ to be, except for the occasionally culling by the dev, or maybe in general to remove ex-employee branches
<barry> [ACTION] barry will cull ex-employee branches from wip
<MootBot> ACTION received:  barry will cull ex-employee branches from wip
<BjornT> i do look at wip branches
<barry> BjornT: you mean you look at the diffs?
<BjornT> barry: yeah. to see that the implementation approach is sane.
<BjornT> i don't do it that frequently, but it happens.
<barry> BjornT: do you usually have contact with the dev first, to get some context for the branch?
<barry> does anybody think we need to do more about wip?
<BjornT> barry: it depends. i usually contact the developer, since the branch might not be on pending-reviews, or it might not be up-to-date
<salgado> me!
<barry> salgado: hi!
<barry> anything more about wip branches?
<barry> or the queue in general?
<BjornT> well, speaking of wip branches
<BjornT> i wouldn't mind if there was an easy way of looking at current diffs. i don't think PendingReviews is the way to go, though; i rarely add my branches there, since i'm too lazy
<danilos> BjornT: do it for all branches in /code/*/launchpad/*?
<gmb> That's a looooot of branches.
<danilos> i.e. show diffs for them, having developers move them out once they land
<barry> danilos: but devs would have to be more diligent about clearing out devpad (which i don't do very often)
<danilos> barry: I don't either, but I know some who do (like jtv :))
<danilos> it shouldn't be too hard to do a 'mv branch archive/' once you land something, imo
 * barry only does it when there's a naming conflict with one of his old branches ;)
<BjornT> danilos: no. i'd rather have some meta-data to track which branches are wip
<gmb> barry: push --overwrite ;)
<barry> gmb: yay!
<danilos> BjornT: people will still be lazy to update meta-data
<BjornT> danilos: not if it's done pretty much automatically :)
<danilos> BjornT: I guess you have some idea about how that would work then
<BjornT> for example. when a branch is created, it's wip. when it's submitted for review, it's needs-review.
<salgado> all branches could be considered wip until you review-submit them
<bigjools> flipping a state from wip to needs-review would be nice
<danilos> that's meta-data saying that a branch is _not_ wip :0
<danilos> s/0/)/
<barry> well, unless there's a specific proposal, maybe we should move on?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry>    * gmb graduates
<barry> yay, gmb!
 * flacoste cheers
<gmb> \0/
<intellectronica> excellent
<bigjools> well done
<intellectronica> gmb: do you keep the same review shift?
<allenap> hurrah!
<salgado> intellectronica, good question
<salgado> gmb, I think one of us should change the shift
<gmb> salgado: I agree.
<salgado> since always when we were doing the same shift I was mostly mentoring your reviews and there as nothing else for me to review
<gmb> Actually, we've got pretty good coverage on most days. Hmm.
<gmb> salgado: I'll change shift. I think it's better that you stay on on Thursdays.
<bigjools> we need more on-call euro reviewers monday, tuesday and Friday for Europe AM
<salgado> if that's the case I guess we could both stay on Thusday...
 * flacoste votes for friday
<danilos> yeah, before sinzui arrives on Friday :)
<bigjools> monday only has barry PM
<flacoste> yeah, but nothign is left on monday :-)
<bigjools> lol
<gmb> I'll happily take Friday if that's okay with sinzui.
<flacoste> and nobody is ever rushed to get something reviewed on monday
<barry> gmb: i'd love to get another monday asiapac or eu slot at least to cover for us holidays, which tend to be on monday
<sinzui> flacoste: I leave branches that are over 800 lines for barry
<gmb> barry: Monday's good for me too.
<barry> sinzui: :)
<sinzui> gmb: \o/
<gmb> barry: I'll leave the choice to you; you're best placed to know where I'd be more useful.
<barry> sinzui: you gotta stop working weekends, man!
<sinzui> barry: ...and do what, crosswords?
 * sinzui hacked on his editor on the weekend
<barry> gmb: let's try mondays and see how it goes.  it's easy to switch
<intellectronica> sinzui: i hear gedit development is stalled since you started doing review shifts ;)
<gmb> barry: Okay. I'll update the OCR page.
<barry> gmb: thanks!  though i think it's gonna be a while before the next us holiday (easter maybe?)
<barry> [ACTION] gmb to take eu monday OCR slot
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gmb to take eu monday OCR slot
<barry> [TOPIC] review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  review process
<barry> well, i really have nothing here.  anybody have any further comments or observations?
<flacoste> our review team tocks!
<gmb> And ticks
<flacoste> rocks even!
<barry> indeed!
<flacoste> big round of applause for the team!
 * barry claps
<bac> hurrah
<flacoste> not golf applause barry: footban hooligans style please!
 * barry slams his hands raw and screams his voice hoarse
 * flacoste rocks the casbah
 * barry ignores the concerned look from his cat
 * sinzui just bangs the rocks together.
 * bigjools sings songs about the referee being a wanker
<barry> :)
 * barry thinks this meeting might be over
<barry> anything else?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<danilos> 3
<danilos> 2
<danilos> 1
<danilos> :)
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:39.
<bigjools> thanks barry
<intellectronica> thanks barry
<barry> yay, thanks everyone... especially danilos :)
<danilos> thanks guys, especially barry :)
<kiko> ciao
<barry> see ya
#launchpad-meeting 2008-02-21
<salgado> is it now?
<Rinchen> it is now!
<Rinchen> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:00. The chair is Rinchen.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Rinchen> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating Launchpad development.
<Rinchen> back by popular demand....
<kiko> fe fi fo fum
<Rinchen> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:01.
<Rinchen> I seem to have the wrong times, consistently
<Rinchen> it's 18:00, despite what my calendar says
<kiko-fud> alo
<statik> privet
<thumper> hi ho
<Rinchen> ok now you are 2 mins early
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 17:59. The chair is Rinchen.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Rinchen> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating Launchpad development.
<Rinchen> back by popular demand....
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<Rinchen> me :-)
<gmb> me
<mrevell> me
<leonardr> me
<bac> me
<allenap> me
<barry> me
<mars> me
<thumper> me
<SteveA> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<danilos> me
<statik>  me
<sinzui> me
<intellectronica> me
<danilos> carlos will be late
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<Rinchen> matsubara?
<matsubara> me
<flacoste> me
<Rinchen> kiko, SteveA ?
<Rinchen> ah steve  ok
<Rinchen> short list today
<abentley> me
<danilos> jtv is travelling
<kiko> me
<Rinchen> stub is on holiday
<kiko> I said that 4 minutes ago!
<Rinchen> mthaddon, herb ?
<mthaddon> aha!
<mthaddon> me
<Rinchen> schwuk?
<cprov> me
<Rinchen> cprov, ?
<Rinchen> bigjools, ?
<schwuk> me
<Rinchen> cool
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Rinchen>  * Next meeting
<Rinchen>  * Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<Rinchen>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * Bug tags
<Rinchen>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<Rinchen>  * DBA report (stub)
<Rinchen>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * New packages required (salgado)
<Rinchen>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<Rinchen> * Bug #193062 Sometimes the OOPS page is not rendered correctly (matsubara)
<ubotu> Bug 193062 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/193062 is private
<Rinchen> * Displaying and documenting public release numbers of Launchpad (kiko)
<Rinchen> * Pre-release QA process (matsubara)
<Rinchen>  * Blockers
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Next meeting
<Rinchen> a few
<Rinchen> * repost: intellectronica to investigate Bug 185135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185135 in blueprint "+roadmap page still times out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185135
<Rinchen>  * repost: salgado to investigate adding turbogears for codebrowse and germinate
<intellectronica> made some progress on this, but didn't make the deadline :(
<thumper> Rinchen: topic is next meeting
<salgado> Rinchen, didn't do it
<Rinchen> ok, I really quit
<kiko> intellectronica, yeah, it still times out -- top timeout in fact today.
<Rinchen> ok.
<kiko> intellectronica, do you need some advice, help or review?
<Rinchen> 28th for the next meeting?
<Rinchen> Same time, same location
<kiko> sure, though it'll be hard for me and steve to make it maybe
<Rinchen> kiko, are you traveling? I leave on the 29th
<danilos> let's make it 30th then
<intellectronica> kiko: thanks. i think i know what to do, just didn't have any time left. i'm happy to finish this first if this is CP candidate, otherwise, will make sure it gets in for next release
<kiko> intellectronica, if you wanna CP it I am fine with the idea.
<kiko> depends on how crazy the patch is
<intellectronica> kiko: pretty much re-implementing it. tried all other tricks already
<kiko> :)
<Rinchen> ok, no objections then to the 28th
<kiko> intellectronica, let's chat about it after the meeting.
<intellectronica> kiko: k
<Rinchen> [AGREED] Next meeting on 28 Feb 2008
<MootBot> AGREED received:  Next meeting on 28 Feb 2008
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen> [ACTION] repost: salgado to investigate adding turbogears for codebrowse and germinate
<MootBot> ACTION received:  repost: salgado to investigate adding turbogears for codebrowse and germinate
<kiko> salgado, why don't we decide on that now?
<Rinchen> do we still need to track intellectronica's task?
<kiko> what is the issue with turbogears?
<adeuring> sorry for being late
<kiko> adding it to launchpad-dependencies?
<kiko> Rinchen, no, I'll sort it out with him.
<Rinchen> k
<salgado> kiko, we may have to depend on sqlobject as well
<carlos> me
<Rinchen> repost: danilos to investigate profiling and Rosetta team to prepare proposal for next week to fix remaining timeouts
<carlos> sorry, traffic is not so good at this time ...
<danilos> Rinchen: still not done, please carry over (I did make some more progress, but don't have a nice output yet)
<kiko> salgado, oh, because it depends on sqlobject
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> [ACTION] repost: danilos to investigate profiling and Rosetta team to prepare proposal for next week to fix remaining timeouts
<MootBot> ACTION received:  repost: danilos to investigate profiling and Rosetta team to prepare proposal for next week to fix remaining timeouts
<Rinchen> statik/EdwinGrubbs - add introductory sentence above the license check-boxes for clarification.
<thumper> salgado: an alternative is to put turbogears into sourcecode, maybe?
<salgado> kiko, IIUC it doesn't depend, but we'd have to pull sqlobject in to stop turbogears from attempting to use sqlalchemy
<EdwinGrubbs> Rinchen: there is a bug open for that
<salgado> thumper, sure, that's one alternative
<kiko> yeah, that's what I was going to mention
<Rinchen> EdwinGrubbs, ok, then I'll drop it from the action list. thanks
<kiko> thumper, do we depend on a specific version?
<Rinchen> mthaddon - discuss updating devpad rocketfuel archives to packs and do so if lifeless ap
<thumper> salgado: it would also make codebrowse run from a full tree
<thumper> kiko: not sure, but I can check
<kiko> EdwinGrubbs, what happened to the "GNU GPL" renaming bug?
<EdwinGrubbs> Rinchen, that's not an RC issue, right?
<EdwinGrubbs> kiko, it's still pending also
<Rinchen> EdwinGrubbs, correct. At least not one that I'm aware of
<kiko> EdwinGrubbs, pending also what?
<mthaddon> Rinchen, my priority for the next week or so is shuffling around DB servers, but after that I'll be looking at upgrading rf on devpad to packs
<EdwinGrubbs> kiko, it still needs to be done. I haven't worked on it, since I spent a lot of extra time getting the private membership model restrictions into RF
<Rinchen> [ACTION] repost:mthaddon - discuss updating devpad rocketfuel archives to packs and do so if lifeless approved
<MootBot> ACTION received:  repost:mthaddon - discuss updating devpad rocketfuel archives to packs and do so if lifeless approved
<Rinchen> That's all I had for actions
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Oops report (Matsubara)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 193983, 194039 and some other checkwatches oops that I need to clear out with allenap/gmb.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193983 in malone "Oops deactivating account when the account has a conjoined bugtask assigned to it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193983
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194039 in malone "AttributeError updating mantis bugwatches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194039
<matsubara> allenap is taking care of #194039 already.
<salgado> matsubara, the first one is not that important, is it?
<matsubara> someone from Bugs volunteer to take 193983?
<kiko> BjornT?
<gmb> matsubara: I'll take that.
<matsubara> I'd say it doesn't happen frequently but it blocks disabling an account
<matsubara> thanks gmb
<gmb> Is this something we want RC/CP'd?
<kiko> gmb, depends on the patch -- if it's not huge, yes
<matsubara> gmb: depends on kiko, but I don't think that's critical
<Rinchen> [ACTION] gmb to investigate Bug 193983
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193983 in malone "Oops deactivating account when the account has a conjoined bugtask assigned to it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193983
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gmb to investigate Bug 193983
<Rinchen> thanks gmb
<gmb> Okay, we'll see how we go.
<matsubara> thank you. I'm done Rinchen
<Rinchen> thanks matsubara
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> I'd like to quickly review 3 today
<Rinchen> [LINK] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/193220
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/193220
<Rinchen> salgado, how is this going?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193220 in launchpad "Timeouts declining team invitation" [Critical,Confirmed]
<abentley> gmb: I've been working on branch deletion, which brings up similar issues.  There may be generalizations we should pursue.
<Rinchen> [LINK] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/193656
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/193656
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged]
<Rinchen> cprov, how is this going?
<Rinchen> [LINK] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/193698
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/193698
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193698 in rosetta "Uploading a non tar.gz file with the tar.gz file extension produces an OOPs" [Critical,In progress]
<gmb> abentley: Right. Worth talking about, certainly.
<Rinchen> carlos, how is this going?
<salgado> Rinchen, I have to fix some test failures, but I'll probably have something up for review later today or tomorrow
<abentley> gmb.  da.
<carlos> Rinchen: fixed and on production
<cprov> Rinchen: not good, we don't have a short-term solution for it yet
<Rinchen> salgado, thanks. Are blocked on anything?
<salgado> Rinchen, nope
<carlos> Rinchen: it was a rc bug and forgot to set it as fix committed
<Rinchen> carlos, thanks. Please update the bug
<Rinchen> carlos, cool, thanks
<danilos> carlos: fix released, you mean? :)
<Rinchen> cprov, what can we do to help?
<carlos> danilos: well, it should now fix released, yes ;-)
<kiko> cprov, why don't we chat about it tonight? are you going out?
<kiko> I'd be happy to go over the code with you
<cprov> kiko: it's a good idea, we can sort the detail after the meeting.
<carlos> Rinchen: done
<Rinchen> thanks
<cprov> Rinchen: I will report back after talking with kiko
<Rinchen> [ACTION] kiko and cprov to discuss bug 193656
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193656 in soyuz "Process-death-row procedure became very slow" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193656
<MootBot> ACTION received:  kiko and cprov to discuss bug 193656
<cprov> s/with/to ... I suck.
<Rinchen> Thanks
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Bug tags
<MootBot> New Topic:  Bug tags
<Rinchen> there are none listed for discussion
<kiko> cprov, with was correct
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Operations report (mthaddon)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Operations report (mthaddon)
<cprov> ok, I suck twice then :(
<mthaddon> Migration to new DB server is complete
<mthaddon> Herb getting up to speed on rollout/QA, and other LOSA tasks
<mthaddon> Will be migrating demo to new DB server and starting with a fresh DB import from production
<mthaddon> That's it from me unless there are any questions
<Rinchen> mthaddon, should amend this to say mthaddon/herb ?
<mthaddon> yeah, that'd be cool, thx Rinchen
<kiko> mthaddon, what about carbon?
<Rinchen> k
<kiko> and staging?
<mthaddon> kiko, that's what I was mentioning above - migrating those to new DB server
<kiko> ah, demo and staging?
<kiko> awesome
<mthaddon> kiko, yeah
<kiko> and those go to a twin of the new db server?
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  DBA report (stub)
<mthaddon> kiko, right
<Rinchen> stub is unavailable
<Rinchen> does anyone have his DBA report?
<kiko> mthaddon, what happens to the old db servers, btw?
<mthaddon> kiko, Landscape gets them
<Rinchen> [ACTION] Rinchen to email stub asking for his weekly DBA report to be sent to the list.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Rinchen to email stub asking for his weekly DBA report to be sent to the list.
<kiko> mthaddon, neat.
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent?
<Rinchen> silence. I guess that's good. :-)
<mrevell> :)
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] New packages required (salgado)
<MootBot> New Topic:  New packages required (salgado)
<salgado> if you're seeing OOPSes because one of your branches added a new dependency for launchpad to run properly it means you should've talked to me earlier. ;)
<kiko> salgado, statik and allenap reported something like this today
<kiko> but I think it was because they hadn't apt-get upgraded
<allenap> kiko: That was related to stub's postgres 8.3 branch.
<statik> it was due to trying out stubs branch with postgresql-8.3
<kiko> oic
<barry> that was weird
<Rinchen> anything else for salgado ?
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<MootBot> New Topic:  A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Hi fellow Launchppaders. Here's this week's user-affecting issue!
<mrevell> This is one for the translations guys.
<mrevell> One of Launchpad Translations' users emailed feedback@launchpad.net to request an additional filter for viewing translations.
<mrevell> He'd like to be able to view all strings that are "untranslated with no suggestions".
<mrevell> jtv, what do you think?
<kiko> mpt also mentioned finding the default strange
<Rinchen> punt carlos
<mrevell> sorry, carlos and danilos
<kiko> that we display translated strings
<danilos> mrevell: we've already considered that, and we'll probably be fixing that
<mrevell> danilos: Is there a bug already or would you like me to file one?
<danilos> mrevell: but it involves also fixing the entire confusion we have right now with needs-review and new-suggestions
<mrevell> right
<danilos> mrevell: I am not sure if there's a bug, you are free to file one, but this is about the semantics, not really a bug (i.e. we should not add another filter, but modify the current 'untranslated' one)
<mrevell> Right, I think I see although that still seems worthy of a bug report IMO. Okay, I'll hand back to you Rinchen.
<Rinchen> Thanks danilos. Thanks mrevell.
<Rinchen> [TOPIC]  Bug #193062 Sometimes the OOPS page is not rendered correctly (matsubara)
<ubotu> Bug 193062 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/193062 is private
<MootBot> New Topic:   Bug #193062 Sometimes the OOPS page is not rendered correctly (matsubara)
<ubotu> Bug 193062 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/193062 is private
<matsubara> That item is to remind me to ask SC team to take a look at that bug. jamesh commented on it already. SteveA and/or stub might be interested as well.
<carlos> mrevell: I prefer to prioritize the task that danilo talked about than fixing that 'bug'
<mrevell> carlos: Okay, thanks.
<Rinchen> matsubara, looks like you might want to email them directly about this one
<matsubara> Rinchen: I subscribed them to the bug report
<Rinchen> matsubara, ok. Anything further for today on this item?
<matsubara> of course, anyone from the team is welcome to comment on it as well
<matsubara> Rinchen: but we can move on
<Rinchen> thanks
<matsubara> thanks
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Displaying and documenting public release numbers of Launchpad (kiko)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Displaying and documenting public release numbers of Launchpad (kiko)
<kiko> ah, thanks!
<kiko> so poolie has brought up the fact that nobody can actually tell what version of launchpad they are using
<kiko> and I don't mean just revision number
<kiko> I mean release number -- for instance 1.2.2
<kiko> so my question is
<kiko> should we put this in the page footer
<thumper> I think it is reasonable to add
<kiko> and link it to a page with information on our release numbering?
<Rinchen> who would change it at each release?
<kiko> the only issue is that Rinchen will need to change it each release. :)
<intellectronica> it would also be nice to add when it was released
 * Rinchen laughs.
<barry> or to the release notes for that version
<intellectronica> as in "version 1.2.2, released on 2008-02-21"
<mrevell> yes, I think so. There's been some discussion about whether these release numbers are of any interest to people who use LP but I think it makes sense, partiuclarly with barry's suggestion of linking to the release notes.
<Rinchen> kiko, what about cherry picks which change the RF number but leave the release number the same? Any issue with that?
<thumper> intellectronica: surely "released 3 days ago" ;-)
<kiko> Rinchen, no -- it is still 1.2.2, just cherry-picked
<kiko> Rinchen, so we'd actually have both revno and version
<kiko> | Version 1.2.2 revision 5722 (2008-02-20)
<kiko> or maybe omit the date
<kiko> and just have the date in the page with the release notes
<kiko> | Version _1.2.2_ revision 5722
<intellectronica> another nice thing to do would be to link from that footer to the release notes
<mrevell> That almost looks as though it's the 5722nd revision of version 1.2.2
<kiko> that's what the _x_ meant.
<kiko> | Version _1.2.2_ build 5722
<kiko> mrevell, it's irrelevant, though, right?
<Rinchen> we could probably just hard-code that into the main-template
<kiko> | Version _1.2.2_ (build 5722)
<mrevell> kiko: Yeah, sure, just an observation
<kiko> Rinchen, yeah, that's what I'm arguing for
<barry> kiko: +1
<matsubara> why is it useful for users to know which version they're using?
<Rinchen> kiko, I could do that at the same time as what's new.
<thumper> matsubara: because we have release nots
<kiko> matsubara, bug milestones. announcements. IRC chats.
<thumper> s/nots/notes/
<kiko> I can contrive about 10 reasons in fact
<kiko> Rinchen, that's what I'm thinking
<thumper> +1
<barry> and those release notes should link backward.  e.g. 1.2.2's notes should link to the _previous version 1.2.1_
<mrevell> matsubara: Also, I think it helps show the forward momentum of LP and hints that people can see future plans in our milestones.
<Rinchen> [VOTE]
<MootBot> Please vote on: .
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from kiko. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<thumper> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from thumper. 2 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 2
<Rinchen> +1
<mrevell> +!
<MootBot> +1 received from Rinchen. 3 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 3
<mrevell> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from mrevell. 4 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 4
<sinzui> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from sinzui. 5 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 5
<intellectronica> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from intellectronica. 6 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 6
<salgado> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from salgado. 7 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 7
<BjornT> +1
<barry> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from BjornT. 8 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 8
<MootBot> +1 received from barry. 9 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 9
<allenap> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from allenap. 10 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 10
<bac> +1
<adeuring> +1
<cprov> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from bac. 11 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 11
<MootBot> +1 received from adeuring. 12 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 12
<MootBot> +1 received from cprov. 13 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 13
<gmb> +1
<kiko> fucking spammy bot
<MootBot> +1 received from gmb. 14 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 14
<EdwinGrubbs> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from EdwinGrubbs. 15 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 15
<Rinchen> so carried
<Rinchen> #endvote
<barry> Rinchen: give up now
<Rinchen> yeah
<Rinchen> ok
<barry> #endvote is still busted
<Rinchen> [AGREED] Add version number to main-template
<MootBot> AGREED received:  Add version number to main-template
<Rinchen> [ACTION] Rinchen to update what's new process to including updating the LP version number in main-template
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Rinchen to update what's new process to including updating the LP version number in main-template
<danilos> action for someone: fix MootBot to send personal messages regarding received votes ;)
<Rinchen> kiko, anything else on this topic?
<mrevell> Is there any value in putting something similar on edge? e.g. "Working towards version 1.2.2?"
<Rinchen> mrevell, it will automatically be there
<kiko> Rinchen, not at all
<Rinchen> mrevell, but with the old version
<kiko> Rinchen, which is fine. the build number will differ.
<Rinchen> mrevell, although if I do it release week it won't matter
<mrevell> Rinchen: not sure I understand, so I'll take that offline
<Rinchen> mrevell, sure :-)
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Pre-release QA process (matsubara)
<MootBot> Vote is in progress. Finishing now.
<MootBot> Final result is 15 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Total: 15
<MootBot> New Topic:  Pre-release QA process (matsubara)
<matsubara> Notice to all teams, please take a look at: https://launchpad.canonical.com/DiogoMatsubara/PreReleaseQA, if you have comments/suggestion to improve the process let me know.
<Rinchen> matsubara, thanks for revamping that entire page with more details
<Rinchen> matsubara, I think it's much better better than the original.  Good job.
<matsubara> thanks Rinchen. that's all for that item
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Blockers
<MootBot> New Topic:  Blockers
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not blocked.
<flacoste> Foundations: not blocked
<statik> lpcomm: not blocked
<carlos> Translations: not blocked
<BjornT> Bugs: not blocked
<adeuring> hwdb: not blocked
<Rinchen> soyuz?
<thumper> Code: not blocked
<Rinchen> SC?
<kiko> soyuz: never blocked :)
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<Rinchen> fair enough. Thanks.
<Rinchen> Anything else before we end?
<mrevell> I have something short
<mrevell> sorry it's not on the agenda
<kiko> go for it
<kiko> GFI
<kiko> etc
<mrevell> I'd like to experiment with reporting about news from the world docs etc in these meetings
<mrevell> Anyone object?
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] reporting news
<MootBot> New Topic:  reporting news
<mrevell> world of docs, I mean
<kiko> can you be a bit clearer, mrevell? I think it sounds good.
<kiko> but I need to figure out what you mean.
<mrevell> kiko: So, I'd like to say, "This week, I have been mostly working on xxxx and our fledgling docs team have done xxx".
<mrevell> Mostly to improve visibility but also to get feedback from the team
<kiko> that's a great idea matt
<cprov> Soyuz: not blocked
<mrevell> Cool, so I'll give it a go starting next week :)
<Rinchen> I'm amiable to trying it to see how it goes
<kiko> you are a smart man. remarkably you are also british! good combination.
<mrevell> heh :)
<Rinchen> [AGREED] mrevell to start reporting weekly about documentations status
<MootBot> AGREED received:  mrevell to start reporting weekly about documentations status
<Rinchen> [ACTION] Rinchen to add section to agenda for mrevell's doc report
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Rinchen to add section to agenda for mrevell's doc report
<Rinchen> Thanks mrevell
<Rinchen> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Developer Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<Rinchen> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:45.
<Rinchen> I may be a loser but I finish on time.
<Rinchen> :-)
<thumper> thanks Rinchen
<intellectronica> thanks, Rinchen
<abentley> thanks, Rinchen.
<kiko> sanks
#launchpad-meeting 2009-02-18
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<bigjools> me
<gary_poster> me
<barry> we have a number of sprinters who probably won't make it
<bac> me
<barry> so today's agenda will be pretty light
<gmb> me
<salgado> me!
<barry> allenap: sinzui cprov BjornT ping
<BjornT> me
<cprov> me
<BjornT> barry: allenap is off sick today
<gmb> barry: allenap has the lurgi
<barry> BjornT: bummer :(
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * abentley to experiment on storm base class
<sinzui> me
<barry> dunno where abentley is but he did work on a branch, which i semi-reviewed
<barry> it looked pretty good.  stub did a semi-review too and between us i think we had some good suggestions
<barry> jml has the official review, though i'll pick it up on friday if it gets that far
<barry> i think it'll make a nice convenient base class for our storm classes
<barry> anyway, we'll see how that goes
<barry>  * barry to add `field_id` to coding guideline
<barry> that came up at the asiapac meeting.   preference is to use field_id instead of fieldID for foreign key references
<barry> iow, the attribute name in the storm class
<barry>  * barry to add `pretty()` functions to reviewers docs
<barry> not done
<barry>  * flacoste to work on API reviewer cheat sheet
<barry> i suspect, not done
<gary_poster> :-)
<salgado> he said something about that item last week, didn't he?
<salgado> or was it his other item?
<barry> it was that one
<barry> he's changing his name to flacoste-hoover because he sucks :)
 * barry thinks he has to do the same
<salgado> Feb 11 10:43:45 <flacoste>      if it's not done next week, i change my
<salgado> name to flacoste_hoover
<barry> right :)
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Mentoring update
<barry> any feedback from mentors or mentats?
<barry> okay!
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> you guys have anything?
<gary_poster> Why does MootBot suck?
<gary_poster> Or, ore directly, why don't we have logs? :-)
<gary_poster> s/ore/more/
<barry> gary_poster: and why do i continue to use it?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> It would be nice to have logs
<bigjools> regarding the patching we do to get around circular imports for the API work, I recommend that we get some helper functions written.
<barry> bigjools: i think that's the way to go.  my previous experiment failed
<barry> bigjools: would you like to take a crack at that?
<rockstar> bigjools, have you seen interfaces/_schema_circular_imports
<bigjools> rockstar: I haven't
<rockstar> bigjools, that's where the code team has started putting their circular import avoidance patching.
<gmb> What happened to lazy_import? Or doesn't that work for schema declarations?
<rockstar> gmb, I don't think lazy_import would help in this situation.
<bigjools> barry: I can try, if I find the time!
<bigjools> rockstar: that's not what I had in miund
<barry> rockstar: +1 for moving them all to the same place
<gmb> rockstar: Ah, right
<rockstar> barry, it makes my life easier, because I know where the declarations are.
<barry> rockstar: yeah, grepping them out was 3/4 of the pain of my experiment
<bigjools> I am talking about helper funcs that save you from working out WTF you need to patch
<barry> though i hate the module name :)
<bigjools> I'd rather they were kept in the interface file
<rockstar> bigjools, ah, I can't think of a use for that.  I usually know what I need to patch as I do it.
<barry> bigjools: if the helpers were easily grepped for, that's fine
<rockstar> barry, it can be changed.  It was thumper's idea, and can change pretty easily.
<bigjools> I think something like patch_returns_collection_type(func, type)
<bigjools> and patch_param_type(func, param, type)
<bigjools> make sense?
<barry> something like that.  maybe get 'circular' and 'import' in the names?
<barry> e.g. close_circular_import(...) ?
<bigjools> so_we_end_up_with_a_really_long_help_function_name() ? :)
<sinzui> spin_wheels_make_smoke
<barry> bigjools: in the fine tradition of python, keep ugly things ugly :)
<barry> bigjools: anyway, take a crack at it and i'll happily review it!
<bigjools> okidoki
<barry> [ACTION] bigjools to work on helper functions for circular imports in interfaces
<MootBot> ACTION received:  bigjools to work on helper functions for circular imports in interfaces
<barry> bigjools: thanks!
<bigjools> my pleasure
<barry> anything else?
<bigjools> one more thing
<barry> sure thing
<bigjools> I chatted to Bjorn this morning about extending the sourcedeps rsync filter that rocketfuel-get uses
<bigjools> so it ignores */.bzr/*
<bigjools> my motiviation being that I am fed up of downloading the huge packs files when rsync runs after a bzr sourcedep update
<bigjools> does this sound good or bad?
<bigjools> ideally I'd like to bzr pull the source deps ...
<gary_poster> buildbot has had issues with pulling bzr this weekend
<gary_poster> it pulls sourcedeps to update normally
<gary_poster> but bzr did something funky with their branch
<gary_poster> so it needed a merge (or an rsync)
<gary_poster> so rsync is safer when that kind of situation arises
<bigjools> sounds like it's not a problem to be too worried about?
<barry> don't we eventually want to move to ppas for all that stuff anyway?
<gary_poster> sure, once in a month and a half
<bigjools> how does everyone else sync sourcedeps?
<bigjools> barry: +1
<barry> bigjools: rocketfuel-get (rsync)
<gary_poster> a combination of ppas and buildout eggs
<barry> gary_poster: yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes
<gary_poster> well, source
<bac> rf-get
<bigjools> or "sourcecode" I should say
<barry> gary_poster: you coming to our nags head sprint? :)
<gary_poster> barry: not that I know of :-) (first I heard of it)
<barry> gary_poster: 120 hours of drinkin' and hackin'
<gary_poster> heh, cool
<bac> gary_poster: drive on down!
<gary_poster> :-)
<bigjools> anyway we don't need to decide now, I just wanted to discuss and see what people thought because I really am fed up with downloading 100+Mb of data when sourcecode/bzr is updated
<barry> bigjools: thanks for putting this on the radar
<bigjools> Bjorn's objection to not syncing the .bzr dirs was that people might want to branch off it
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> EOF
<gary_poster> for most people that will happen rarely enough that making a fresh branch shouldn't be a problem
<gary_poster> IME
<barry> cool.  anything else on this or other topic?
<bigjools> my thoughts too - branch off the official source, not our sourcecode deps :)
<barry> sounds like we're done!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:27.
<barry> thanks everyone
<bigjools> cheers
<gary_poster> thanks
#launchpad-meeting 2009-02-19
<jml> lalalalala
<thumper> note to self: webservice glob in pages
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 18:23. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> yada yada yada who's here today yada yada
<thumper> me
<jml> Present and accounted for!
<barry> mwhudson: ping!
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<mwhudson> hi
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * abentley to experiment on storm base class
<barry> so, i actually semi-reviewed a branch of his that looks pretty good. stub also semi-reviewed it
<barry> i think actually jml is the official reviewer
<jml> yeah.
<jml> I'll look at that today
<barry> jml: great! because i think you'll have some useful insights
<barry> see what you think of stub and my comments
<jml> I am a man of constant sorrow.
<jml> and occasional insight.
<barry> ah what a great movie
<barry>  * barry to add `field_id` to coding guideline
<barry> not done, but no disagreement from ameu
<barry>  * barry to add `pretty()` functions to reviewers docs
<barry>  * flacoste to work on API reviewer cheat sheet
<barry> not done, we suck
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry> so jml how goes it with stub?
<jml> almost no action between last week and now.
<barry> jml: shall we go another week?
<jml> barry: yeah
<barry> excellent
<jml> barry: the stormsugar review will be a good opportunity
<barry> jml: great
<barry> anything else on mentoring?
<mwhudson> how many devs are not reviewers yet?
<barry> mwhudson: that's a great question
<jml> nope
<barry> noodles, leonardr, hennige
<barry> maybe that's it
<mwhudson> cool
<barry> all three could definitely join the ranks of mentats
<mwhudson> suprised leonard isn't on the way
<sinzui> leonardr: had no interest I believe
<barry> mwhudson: i think he's resisted it for a long time because he dabbles mostly in apiland
<jml> how many people are not OCRs?
<barry> jml: team leads and intellectronica
<mwhudson> i'm not sure people should be allowed to opt out :)
<barry> team leads have to i think
<mwhudson> (of being a reviewer, not necessarily ocr)
<barry> intellectronica: is on sabbatical but he should come back!
<barry> thumper: can be an exception
<intellectronica> barry: i'm happy to come back this cycle
<barry> intellectronica !
<barry> intellectronica: excellent!
<barry> intellectronica: monday euro is open
<barry> but we can also move people around if you want
<sinzui> team leads cover review of their team. I do about 4 a week
<intellectronica> monday euro it is, then!
<sinzui> but today I did 7
<barry> sinzui: so every day is ocr for you? :)
<barry> intellectronica: done
<jml> barry: in asiapac, every day is ocr day.
<barry> jml: yay?
<jml> barry: hire more aussies :)
<barry> jml: if it were up to me, i'd hire 10.  i love aussies
<jml> *hugs*
<barry> <cough>kiko</cough>
<jml> anyway...
<barry> anyway...
<mwhudson> moving on?
<barry> i will try to find mentors for those guys
<barry> [TOPIC] peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery
<jml> mwhudson: I guess the Tasman is not choppy enough to block your mind-reading powers :)
<barry> do you guys have anything?
<jml> thumper has a thing.
 * thumper does
<thumper> the webservice in pagetest globs should die a horrible death
<thumper> it defaults to salgado
<thumper> who is an admin user
<thumper> also it defaults to change everything
<thumper> it doesn't really allow testing of security at all through the pagetests
<mwhudson> +1 +1 +1
<thumper> we shouldn't use it
<thumper> ever
<thumper> there is a function called webservice_for_person
<thumper> that takes a person object
<thumper> we should use that more
<thumper> this caused me considerable pain this week
<barry> thumper: should we change webservice globs to not use an admin?
<thumper> barry: at the very least
<thumper> barry: we shouldn't use sample data
<barry> how much breaks if we do that?
<thumper> barry: and the webservice glob does
<thumper> barry: so my preference would to be remove it all together
<barry> that was my next suggestion :)
<thumper> die sample data die!!!
<barry> thumper: is there an open bug on this?  my inclination would be to assign such a bug to leonardr and/or foundations
<thumper> no, not yet
<barry> can you open one, or at least email the ml?
<barry> fwiw, +1 btw :)
<thumper> ok
<barry> [ACTION] thumper to report about webserver glob as admin problem
<MootBot> ACTION received:  thumper to report about webserver glob as admin problem
<barry> excellent, thanks
<thumper> next
<thumper> is
<thumper>  http://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<thumper> two main changes here
<thumper> tables explaining what to do
<thumper> or at least what you can do
<thumper> and also the titles of the votes is the people who voted/reviewed
<thumper> just an fyi
<jml> One thing from me.
<mwhudson> thumper: it's not totally obvious to me what "Completed reviews"/"Other reviews" means
 * jml waits though.
<barry> mwhudson: i had the same confusion
<thumper> mwhudson: I'm open to suggestions
<thumper> it was beuno's idea
<barry> thumper: [ui=barry]
<barry> dang
<jml> heh heh
<jml> so, my one thing. it's quick
<barry> thumper: but i really do like the new page
<barry> jml: go4it
<mwhudson> well, i guess it exacerbated by the fact that i'm not in ~launchpad-reviewers
<jml> I came across some code that called _foo methods on objects defined in a different module
<jml> please, please no one ever do that
<mwhudson> thumper: i'll let you know if i had any better ideas :)
<jml> given that we control both ends of the stick, just rename the method to 'foo' if you have to do that.
<jml> it's not like we care about internal API compat.
<barry> jml: +1
<thumper> add to reviewers checklist?
<jml> (as well as edit the reviewers checklist to make it short and punchy)
<jml> ((we talked about that last week))
<barry> yes, yes, yes ;)
<jml> barry: <3
<barry> one of these days i really will garden those pages
<barry> but i think i'll wait until the nags head sprint when i'm good and sloshed
<barry> anybody else have anything?
<jml> nope
<thumper> i'm done
<barry> just one or two quick ones from the ameu meeting then...
 * mwhudson done too
<barry> bigjools is going to experiment on helper functions to make circular import backpatching less disgusting
<barry> we talked about a few things there, see the irc log for details (which i'll send out tomorrow <wink>)
<thumper> there is that file in c.l.interfaces
 * thumper goes to look
<barry> thumper: yep
<barry> thumper: we know about it :)
<thumper> oh, ok
<barry> next
<thumper> only code-team items in there though
<jml> Ich habe ein Bärenhunger
<barry> everyone needs to bribe gary so that he buildouts launchpad in his spare time
<thumper> _schema_circular_imports
<barry> but anyway.  must abide hunger, so that's it from me
<mwhudson> ok
<barry> let's call it
<mwhudson> thanks barry
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:50.
<barry> thanks guys!
<jml> barry: thanks.
<thumper> ta
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<bigjools> me
<Ursinha> me
<sinzui> me
<henninge> ich
<herb> me
<flacoste> me
<gmb> me
<matsubara> stub is missing.
<matsubara> well, let's continue. stub can join later
<gmb> Presumed hairy.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<matsubara>  * Next Launchpad Performance Week
<Ursinha> traditionally he'll join in a few moments
<matsubara> :-)
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara> * stub to investigate the fix to avoid staging restore problems
<matsubara>  * rockstar to fix https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1138CEMAIL12
<matsubara>  * sinzui to have someone to fix bug 237722
<matsubara>  * Ursinha to file bugs to https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1138EC328 - bug 329917, and https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1138B2582 - bug 329908
<matsubara>  * intellectronica to investigate https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1137F2893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237722 in launchpad-registry "Cyclical team membership allowed in +editproposedmembers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329917 in malone "Changing a task's target using the API OOPSes as NotImplementedError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329908 in malone "DownloadFailed OOPS when reporting a bug with apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329908
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1138B2582
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1137F2893
<Ursinha> mine is fine, filed bugs are there
<sinzui> matsubara: Not done, but it was discussed
<matsubara> sinzui, thanks. I see that's triaged as low priority so it's ok
 * sinzui will pick a victim to close the bug
<Ursinha> :)
<sinzui> matsubara: the person who discovers the problem has the power to fix it. He is often the person who put the teams in the situation
<sinzui> matsubara: so we believe the right answer is to inform the user what he is doing before he gets the warning he has done something impossible
<Ursinha> :)
<matsubara> sinzui, inform the user or just block the user from doing it?
<matsubara> hi stub
<matsubara>  * stub to investigate the fix to avoid staging restore problems
<matsubara> any news about this?
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to chase rockstar about a fix for OOPS-1138CEMAIL12
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to chase rockstar about a fix for OOPS-1138CEMAIL12
<stub> No news
<sinzui> matsubara: both actually. Explain that launchpad has removed a pending membership because between x in y. If this is wrong the user should remove the member ship he just approved and switch propose the team again
<matsubara> sinzui, right
<matsubara> gmb, any news about OOPS-1137F2893?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1137F2893
<gmb> matsubara: Not as far as I know; will confirm with intellectronica.
<Ursinha> matsubara, iirc flacoste was discussing that with intellectronica
<gmb> intellectronica's sprinting atm so let's move on and I'll get back to you when I know more.
<matsubara> Ursinha, gmb: ok thanks
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<Ursinha> all right
<Ursinha> one bug for bugs, two OOPSes for soyuz, one OOPS for foundations
<Ursinha> for bugs: bug 329908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329908 in malone "DownloadFailed OOPS when reporting a bug with apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329908
<bigjools> go soyuz
<flacoste> matsubara: yes, we discussed a solution, i don't know the status of the fix though
<Ursinha> gmb, that one is happening quite frequently
<Ursinha> on a daily basis, but only a few
<matsubara> flacoste, okie. thanks
<gmb> Ursinha: Hmm. Okay.
<gmb> Ursinha: That sounds - at first glance - like a replication problem again.
<gmb> But that's just a stab in the dark
<Ursinha> gmb, I didn't stick to this idea because it's happening like every day
<Ursinha> do you think it's possible to be a replication problem even considering this?
<gmb> Ursinha: Well, last time something like that happened it was  a replication problem, but that was fixed last cycle.
<gmb> Ursinha: Frankly, at this point, I've no idea. I'll look into it.
<Ursinha> gmb, I remember that
<Ursinha> thanks gmb
 * Ursinha looks at bigjools 
<Ursinha> bigjools,  https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1143EB189 and https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1145EA14
<bigjools> ok
<Ursinha> what do you say?
<bigjools> first one was caused by cprov
<bigjools> I will check with him
<cprov> I did it on purpose
<bigjools> is there a bug filed?
<Ursinha> bigjools, I didn't file one, but can do that
<stub> Librarian OOPSes are not caused by replication - the Librarian only talks to the master database.
<bigjools> second one looks nasty, we'll look into it
<Ursinha> gmb, ^
<cprov> bigjools: the second oops need investigation
<gmb> stub, Ursinha: Curse. Oh well, I'll have to do some work then.
<bigjools> Ursinha: can you file bugs on those for me please
<Ursinha> matsubara, [action] cprov and bigjools to investigate OOPS-1145EA14
<Ursinha> bigjools, sure
<bigjools> thanks muchly
<Ursinha> matsubara, [action] Ursinha to file bugs for https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1143EB189 and https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1145EA14
<matsubara> [action] cprov and bigjools to investigate OOPS-1145EA14
<MootBot> ACTION received:  cprov and bigjools to investigate OOPS-1145EA14
<matsubara>  [action] Ursinha to file bugs for https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1143EB189 and https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1145EA14
<Ursinha> bigjools, np :)
<Ursinha> the last one for foundations:  https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1146XMLP1
<Ursinha> flacoste, ^
<stub> gmb: We have seen similar 'impossible' situations before, and have failed to work it out. No requests to that URL should be made until the transaction that created it commits, and as soon as it commits not founds shouldn't happen.
<gmb> stub: Hmm. Okay. Thanks.
<flacoste> Ursinha: that's not a bug
 * gmb wonders about the possibility of getting a `sleep(10)` into apport...
<flacoste> Ursinha: that's something posting non-XMLRPC request to the xmlrpc server
<flacoste> Ursinha: so find what is doing that and stop it from doing it :-)
<flacoste> Ursinha: probably a Mailman bad request for some reason (restart?)
<stub> gmb: It might help. I suspect commit is returning before the commit really has finished to make things look fast (suspect because everything else seems impossible)
<Ursinha> flacoste, hm, right
<Ursinha> flacoste, I'll keep watching if we have more of those
<gmb> stub: This is Launchpad; we eat impossible things for breakfast.
<flacoste> yeah, if it happens often there is probably either a bug in Mailman or a deployment issue
<Ursinha> flacoste, fair enough
<Ursinha> that's fine
<Ursinha> all for me
<matsubara> gmb, that could be the new slogan :-)
<Ursinha> lol
<matsubara> thanks Ursinha
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<herb> It's been a quiet week. No cherry picks, no major service affecting problems.
<herb> Just to make sure it's staying on everyone's radar, we continue to have daily problems related to bug #156453 and bug #118625.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<herb> Further we contine to have problems every couple of days related to bug #260171.
<ubottu> Bug 260171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/260171 is private
<herb> We need to come up with a plan on how to handle Bug #327423 and bug #327455. Just throwing more RAM at the problem isn't likely to be a workable solution. We're happy to do anything we can do to help reduce the impact of these bugs, but we clearly need some input from the devs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327423 in launchpad-registry "Memory usage of the karma update script foaf-update-karma-cache.py seems excessive" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327455 in rosetta "language-pack-exporter.py and memory usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327455
<herb> Thats all from us, unless there are questions.
<matsubara> sinzui, can you raise the importance of #327423?
<sinzui> I can
<matsubara> henninge, can you comment and triage accordingly #327455?
<henninge> I know that danilo and jtv worked on that and are now able to produce language packs again.
<henninge> I don't know how they did that, though.. ;)
<herb> henninge: I think they had to use the DB server to make it work though.
<henninge> I will poke danilo to commtnt
<matsubara> thanks henninge
<henninge> herb: ok, so it is not really solved, then?
<herb> henninge: to the best of my knowledge, no.
<henninge> our team communication is not at its best this week as 2/3 are sprinting heavily ... :-/
<herb> henninge: or at least not in a permanent way.
<matsubara> all right. thanks herb
<herb> thanks
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (DBA contact)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<stub> The production systems are now using the standard startup/shutdown script to control the slony daemons. The wiki documentation has been updated. LOSAs should have sudo access to run the /etc/init.d script.
<stub> I'll be investigating database connection load balancers to make best use of the new hardware. pg_pool, pg_pool 2 and pgbouncer are all options I'm aware of to distribute slave connections evenly across the slave backends.
<stub> fini.
<matsubara> questions for stub?
<matsubara> ok, let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Next Launchpad Performance Week
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Next Launchpad Performance Week
<matsubara> I updated https://dev.launchpad.net/PerformanceWeeks/April2009
<matsubara> with a few page ids that we could tackle for the next performance week
<matsubara> if you have more page ids/oopses that you want to work on in the next LPW, please add to the list
<matsubara> that's all from me
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<Ursinha> nope
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:31.
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara
<henninge> Ursinha, matsubara: thanks! :)
<Ursinha> henninge, np :)
#launchpad-meeting 2010-02-24
 * gary_poster groans.
<henninge> gary_poster: what?
<gary_poster> bac: I didn't do my reviewers meeting item
<gary_poster> henninge: ^^^ :-)
<henninge> gary_poster: it could be worse, you could have missed the meeing completely ... ;-)
<gary_poster> heh
<henninge> or didn't I?
<henninge> gary_poster: I didn't! got the time right ... :-D
<gary_poster> henninge: oh, I see :-)
<henninge> so I guess you can still do your item
<henninge> arghh ....
<bigjools> it should be renamed to the "I SUCK" section
<noodles775> lol
<gary_poster> bigjools: lol +1
<henninge> gary_poster: now I now what you are talking about ....
<gary_poster> :-)
 * henninge sucks at grasping context sometimes.
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bigjools> we have people who regularly suck each week on Wednesday
<gary_poster> me sucks
<bac> Hi y'all -- who's here?
<abentley> me
<noodles775> me
<henninge> me
<danilo__> me
<sinzui> me
<bigjools> mmmeeeee
<bac> EdwinGrubbs, gmb, flacoste, adeuring, BjornT: ping
<flacoste> me
<adeuring> me
<gmb> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<bac> deryck sends his regrets
<salgado> me
<bac> mars is CHR (again!) so i assume he'll not be here
<bac> who am i missing?
<bac> is allenap working today?
<adeuring> bac: no
<al-maisan> me
<bac> thanks adeuring
<bac> [topic] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<bac> gah, the agenda section has been removed from the wiki.  drat.
<bac> * roll call
<bac> * new items
<bac> * action items
<bac> * peanuts
<bac> [topic] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<bac> [topic] * gary_poster to do timing tests for try/except, examine current usage of check_permission, and we'll discuss again 24-Feb.
<MootBot> New Topic:  * gary_poster to do timing tests for try/except, examine current usage of check_permission, and we'll discuss again 24-Feb.
<bac> i hear gary_poster may be rolling this over...
<gary_poster> started, then did something else
 * bigjools grins
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> [topic]  * salgado to update the wiki page to encourage reviews with sufficient context.
<MootBot> New Topic:   * salgado to update the wiki page to encourage reviews with sufficient context.
<salgado> I suck
<gary_poster> we can take mine off for me to reinsert later if you like
<salgado> haven't done it
<bac> ok.  try for next week salgado?
<bac> [topic] * bac to update wiki page to make clear community contributor landing responsibilities
<MootBot> New Topic:  * bac to update wiki page to make clear community contributor landing responsibilities
<salgado> bac, yeah, this time I'll do it
<bac> i actually made the changes to the wiki and sent out email to the list...about an hour ago.
<bac> the only other outstanding action item is the one for launchpadlib tests that are due 17-Mar
<mars> bac, CHR, apologies
<bac> again this week there are no new agenda items on the wiki
<bac> thanks mars, i assumed so
<bac> as i mentioned a few weeks ago, if there are no new items we should probably cancel the meeting
<bac> i'll look at the wiki on tuesday EOD and send out a cancellation email if it seems appropriate
<bac> [topic] peanut gallery -- any new topic?
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery -- any new topic?
<sinzui> has wgrant been invited to become a reviewer?
<bac> not to my knowledge
<bac> bigjools do you think we should do that and would one of your team volunteer to be his mentor?
<bigjools> I think that should come after he get s commit rights
<bigjools> whenever that is
<bac> really?  they seem orthogonal to me, except for the reviewer lands community stuff issue
<bigjools> just IMHO
<sinzui> I do not think commit rights are important. I trust wgrants reviews (as he reports on bugs in emails). I think his insights should be acknowledged as a code review
 * noodles775 would find it a pleasure, whenever the timing is settled :)
<bigjools> I think that asking people to review w/o commit access is a little cheeky
<bac> noodles775 thanks, i think that's be great if you think the time zone issues allow it
<abentley> bigjools, if you think about it, commit rights are about whether someone can follow procedure.  Reviewership requires taste and grokking our guidelines.
<abentley> bigjools, so arguably, commit rights should come first, because the bar is lower.
<mars> makes sense
<sinzui> We are seeking contributors to do UI reviews. These users may never right code, may never want to submit a branch.
<sinzui> write
<bigjools> which is my point ...
<sinzui> bigjools: but commit rights steps into Canonical issues we cannot control. We do control who is a reviewer
<bigjools> we need to trust both
<bac> as a team we haven't had the discussion in full about commit rights for community.  thought you can argue it should come first it seems to be an unnecessary blocker to inviting wgrant to be a reviewer right now
<bigjools> well I've stated my opinion but I'm not precious about it - if he wants to do it and you all think it's a good idea then fine.
<abentley> bac, right.  Commit rights should ideally be easier to achieve and so usually come first, but if they aren't easier to achieve, then I don't think that ordering has to be enforced.
<sinzui> bigjools: yes, I am most concerned that we are inviting him. leonardr declined the invitation for a year
<bac> bigjools you have a closer working relationship with him so you could invite him.  or i'll do it, whichever you prefer
<bigjools> let's take it to the list
<bac> bigjools: take what to the list?  the invitation or the discussion of whether to do it?
<bigjools> discussion
<bac> right.
<bac> [action] bigjools to start a list discussion about community members as reviewers
<MootBot> ACTION received:  bigjools to start a list discussion about community members as reviewers
<bigjools> cool, I get to suck next week too :)
<bac> any other topics?
<bac> i have a brief request:
<bac> two actually
<bac> 1) please indicate regrets on the wiki if you cannot make this meeting
<bac> 2) team leads help in rounding up your team
<bac> that is all
<bigjools> how about everyone learns to use calendar reminders
<bac> bigjools that'd be nice.  but when they don't it's easier for you to help round up a few people than me to remember everyone
<bigjools> sure that's not a problem, but you'll notice it's the same people every week :)
<bac> oh, one other thing
<bac> the ASIAPAC meeting has moved to 2130UTC
<bac> thanks for coming everyone
<bigjools> thanks bac
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:26.
<noodles775> Thanks bac
<mars> thank you bac
<bac> thumper, mwhudson, rockstar: meeting
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 15:31. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<mwhudson> bac: ello
<bac> anyone here?
<bac> hi
<thumper> hi
<bac> is rockstar around?
<bac> guess not
<bac> so our AMEU meeting was pretty straightforward
<bac> until we got to the end and sinzui brought up the topic of community reviewers
<bac> which led to the discussion of giving community members commit access
<thumper> I've been reading the emails
<bac> after a while we decided to take it to the mailing list, which you may have seen
<bac> it's an interesting topic
<bac> we're a little different from a typical open source project but every time i try to think through that argument i get tied up
<sinzui> One far more complicated then I imagined. wgrant could say no and the issue is moot for several months
<thumper> personally I think due to the potential private information that is there
<thumper> it is likely that we should hold the commit access to internal devs
<thumper> reviewer I'm entirely happy with
<thumper> it is more about the corporate business case
<thumper> rather than trusting an individual
<bac> thumper: that's where i'm leaning
<sinzui> Indeed. I never imagined commit access could be granted (certainly not by us) so I did not include the issue in my orginal question: has wgrant been asked to become a reviewer
<bac> of course a malicious person on any OSS could wreak lots of havoc
<thumper> bac: yes, that is true
<bac> sinzui: i think the answer is no.
<thumper> bac: but an internal person can be disciplined (or fired)
<thumper> bac: so has more to lose
<bac> thumper: indeed
<thumper> wgrant: want to be a reviewer?
<thumper> bac: problem solved
<bac> sinzui: so unless thumper has asked wgrant....well, there yougo
<thumper> JFDI
<sinzui> we are open source, and we are indebted to contributors who have identified security issue. That is not the issue with asking someone to help review
<thumper> Just Freaking Did It
<thumper> heh
<bac> so, that was about all we discussed today, except the role call of the procrastinators
<bac> er, roll call
<bac> anyone have a topic to discuss?
<thumper> not really
<bac> mwhudson: ?
<mwhudson> bac: nope
<bac> ok, cool
<bac> well, let's call it a meeting then
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:42.
<mwhudson> bac: thanks
<thumper> bac: thanks too
<bac> np
<rockstar> Agh.  I forgot it was Wednesday.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> I thought the private data issue would probably be a problem, but ISD doesn't seem concerned enough to fix critical security issues until "the end of the week, if sysadmin availability allows", so it seems nobody actually cares.
<wgrant> ISD doesn't seem to maintain I public presence so I can tell them that I am not amused :(
<wgrant> s/I/a/
#launchpad-meeting 2010-02-25
<thumper> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> thumper: are you aware of what the hole is?
<thumper> nope
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<rockstar> me
<sinzui> me
<gary_poster> me
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<matsubara> Ursinha, Chex, bigjools, danilo__: hi
<matsubara> mrjazzcat, hi
<Ursinha> me
<danilos> me
<matsubara> allenap, hi
 * mrjazzcat is here
<bigjools> me
<flacoste> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>   * rockstar to investigate OOPS-1480CMP1 and fill in details on bug 517126
<matsubara>     * allenap to investigate bug 523904
<matsubara>     * Ursinha to ask rockstar about allocate-revision-karma failures
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517126 in launchpad-code "BzrCheckError raised creating a merge proposal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517126
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1480CMP1
<ubottu> Bug 523904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/523904 is private
<Ursinha> I haven't
<matsubara> [action] * Ursinha to ask rockstar about allocate-revision-karma failures
<MootBot> ACTION received:  * Ursinha to ask rockstar about allocate-revision-karma failures
 * rockstar wonders why we have actions for two people to talk that already in the meeting
<matsubara> looks like allenap investigated 523904 as it's marked as won't fix
<matsubara> go ahead and talk then :-)
<matsubara> Ursinha, meet rockstar. rockstar meet Ursinha
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> matsubara: I haven't seen any failures since last week
<rockstar> Ursinha, what failures are you talking about?
<rockstar> Ursinha, it's fixed then.  Let's move on.  :)
<Ursinha> rockstar: I'll let you know if I see more of those
<Ursinha> matsubara: go ahead
<matsubara> there's one failure for that script yesterday
<matsubara> The script 'allocate-revision-karma' didn't run on 'loganberry' between 2010-02-24 01:00:10 and 2010-02-24 23:00:10 (last seen 2010-02-23 07:12:06.920866)
<rockstar> matsubara, it may have been trying to clear a backlog.
<Ursinha> matsubara: I don't see it here in my script error mails
<matsubara> something is wrong on your side then :-)
<Ursinha> matsubara: must be, the one I see here is productreleasefinder
<sinzui> well
<sinzui> as I asked and spm answered, these scripts are running latter than expect
<matsubara> rockstar, so could be related to the "failure" of the prf script?
<Ursinha> sinzui: yes, I saw that
<rockstar> matsubara, no, I don't think so.
<Ursinha> sinzui: thanks
<rockstar> sinzui, when you latter, do you mean longer?
<matsubara> rockstar, so, if prf takes too much time to run, it'd block allocate-revision-karma as well?
<rockstar> matsubara, no.
<sinzui> spm tweak the rules so maybe we will see fewer false warnings
<rockstar> At least, it SHOULDN'T.
<matsubara> hehe
<matsubara> rockstar, so please, keep an eye on failures for that script. if it fails again it's probably not the backlog
<matsubara> rockstar, I see that bug 517126 was triaged and importance set to high. thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517126 in launchpad-code "BzrCheckError raised creating a merge proposal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517126
<matsubara> let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara> gary_poster, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/523346 appearing frequently on edge summaries
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<matsubara> sinzui, thanks for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/526502, it's another one showing up frequently on oops summaries
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<sinzui> I have seen that too. I do not understand what is happening in that
<matsubara> rockstar, https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1516EC365
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1516EC365
 * gary_poster is looking.  does not see why it is foundations yet, or even understand it yet.  looking more.
<matsubara> rockstar, I'm about to file a bug for that OOPS.
<sinzui> matsubara: This might be fixed in a few hours.
<rockstar> matsubara, don't. abentley already filed a bug about it.
<matsubara> rockstar, cool. do you have the bug number handy?
<rockstar> matsubara, I'm looking.
<matsubara> sinzui, the +vouchers timeout?
<gary_poster> matsubara: I'll ask salgado-lunch to give me an opinion on bug 523346
<ubottu> Bug 523346 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/523346 is private
<sinzui> yes, ISD is working to restore the service that launchpad requires
<matsubara> gary_poster, thanks. I wasn't sure why it's foundations. initially looked like registry thing but I don't know why Ursinha set it to foundations
<matsubara> sinzui, cool. thanks
<rockstar> matsubara, 525857
<matsubara> rockstar, great. thank you!
<matsubara> we have 4 critical bugs, all fix committed. yay!
<matsubara> and for the weekly failing scripts are:
<matsubara> allocate-revision-karma, which was previously discussed and might be a one off
<matsubara> the prf script which sinzui and steve already replied to
<matsubara> and the upgrade_branches script which failed like an hour ago
<matsubara> rockstar, ^ do you know about the upgrade_branches script failure?
<rockstar> matsubara, I just saw it.
<sinzui> matsubara: the fix to revoke an OAuth token will land in a few hours. I downgraded it from critical since no one could work on it. I found a fix during my lunch yesterday
<matsubara> sinzui, cool. thanks a lot
<matsubara> rockstar, ok, can you check if it's a one off or something more serious and reply to the email sent to the list?
<matsubara> please :-)
<rockstar> matsubara, looking now.
<matsubara> rockstar, thanks
<matsubara> let's move on. thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<mthaddon> losas are sprinting - will miss this meeting
<matsubara> mthaddon, ok. if you have a report. please send it to the list. enjoy the sprint!
<matsubara> thanks mthaddon
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> stub sent the dba report to the list. please follow up there
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<matsubara> no new proposed items
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:25.
<mrjazzcat> thanks diogo
#launchpad-meeting 2011-02-27
<Pline> hax http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
